# Looking for info on Electric Bass Circuit



## Golfcarz (Sep 13, 2018)

I saw someone mention an Electric Bass Circuit and referenced Facebook for info. I'm one of the few people that doesn't have Facebook. I tried searching the web and came up empty. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Golfcarz said:


> I saw someone mention an Electric Bass Circuit and referenced Facebook for info. I'm one of the few people that doesn't have Facebook. I tried searching the web and came up empty. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.


Circuit information is only on Facebook. Website is no longer active. I can send you the rules and schedule tomorrow


----------



## Golfcarz (Sep 13, 2018)

Great. I appreciate the help. It sounds like something I'd enjoy and I already have the boat. I will be setting up a business Facebook account in a month or two, but I'm not sure if that works for joining groups etc. Hopefully I'm able to join the club without Facebook, or with a business Facebook account in a month or two. Preferably without Facebook at all.


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

What's the Facebook page?


----------



## aluraacker345 (Mar 28, 2019)

Whats a name of FB page?


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/139452526221445/?ref=share


----------

